# Adding equipment - 722 and 222 dishnetwk



## tedks (Dec 7, 2011)

I have 2 tvs runing on a 722k fed by one cable down from the dish.
second line down feeds a 311 sd setup.

what I want to do is add another 722 and a 222.
each one (all) will operate autonomous - like 4 different worlds.

can I put a 2 way splitter on each of the down cables and thus
feed the receivers ?

and how about useing attenuators on the antenna's so when any 
are recording they dont change any of the other receivers. 
what db range would I need ?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

tedks said:


> I have 2 tvs runing on a 722k fed by one cable down from the dish.
> second line down feeds a 311 sd setup.
> 
> what I want to do is add another 722 and a 222.
> ...


You can not split the line from the dish. Each receiver will need its own independent line. If you have a 1000.2/1000.4, they can support up to 3 receivers without needing an external switch (so if you plan on having 2 722's, a 222, and the 311, you would need a DPP44 switch as well).

There are 32 different remote addresses, and (if I remember correctly) the receivers have an attenuator built in. All you would have to do is set the remotes to different addresses, and they will not bother each other


----------



## tedks (Dec 7, 2011)

+++++++++
You can not split the line from the dish. Each receiver will need its own independent line. If you have a 1000.2/1000.4, they can support up to 3 receivers without needing an external switch (so if you plan on having 2 722's, a 222, and the 311, you would need a DPP44 switch as well).
++++++++++
mis type - the 311 is a 322.

where do I find these #'s (1000.2/1000.4)?

when the installer was here (dish has 3 lnb's - labeled as PRO) he used
the 3rd lnb to set the dish angle with his guage. So can I use this
to one of the new units? or the dpp44?

currently one of the down cables is split - one going to tv1 the other to tv2.
tv1 has the 722 and its output goes back into the cable in and I guess 
bouncing off the lnb back to tv2 ? hahaha this is WAY diff than reg cable.

so this is what I need: ebay.com/itm/DISH-NETWORK-DPP44-Switch-Dish-Pro-Plus-and-Power-Inserter-/260911179948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf84a8ac

and I have to find a hookup directions since this is used.
getting too old for this stuff


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

tedks said:


> +++++++++
> You can not split the line from the dish. Each receiver will need its own independent line. If you have a 1000.2/1000.4, they can support up to 3 receivers without needing an external switch (so if you plan on having 2 722's, a 222, and the 311, you would need a DPP44 switch as well).
> ++++++++++
> mis type - the 311 is a 322.
> ...


On your remote, press menu-6-1-1-check switch, and tell me what shows up in the row next to "SWITCH"



> currently one of the down cables is split - one going to tv1 the other to tv2.
> tv1 has the 722 and its output goes back into the cable in and I guess
> bouncing off the lnb back to tv2 ? hahaha this is WAY diff than reg cable.


That is a diplexer, not a splitter. This allows your TV2 video, and satellite signal to be combined/uncombined.



> so this is what I need: ebay.com/itm/DISH-NETWORK-DPP44-Switch-Dish-Pro-Plus-and-Power-Inserter-/260911179948?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cbf84a8ac
> 
> and I have to find a hookup directions since this is used.
> getting too old for this stuff


The ebay link wasn't any good for me (didn't bring anything up). Here is a link to a DPP44

https://www.dishstore.net/product_info.php?products_id=112


----------



## tedks (Dec 7, 2011)

On your remote, press menu-6-1-1-check switch, and tell me what shows up in the row next to "SWITCH"
+++++++++++++
check switch:
sat 1 SAT 2 
1 2 3 4 1 2 3 4
119 110 129 X 119 110 129 X
OK OK OK X OK OK OK X
1K.2 1K.2 1K.2 NC 1K.2 1K.2 1K.2 NC
Recption verified
DPP 1k.2 w/separator

+++
ebay # 260911179948
looks same as your unit (only cheaper LOL)
+++

That is a diplexer, not a splitter. This allows your TV2 video, and satellite signal to be combined/uncombined.
++++++++
Its a Holland 28v 1a max 5-2 150mhz stvc

hope this covers ur ??
========================


----------



## tedks (Dec 7, 2011)

oh the super dish and alternate boxes are uncheckd


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You have a 1000.2 dish. This will run up to 3 receivers without needing the DPP44. If you need 4, or more receivers hooked up, you will need a DPP44 switch.

Also, the Holland equipment is a diplexer, not a splitter. Each receiver will need it's own line from the dish, or switch


----------



## tedks (Dec 7, 2011)

almost forgot to say thank you for your help.
I will get a dpp44 - hope it comes with a good layout on
which connectors are in/out etc and placement in the mess
of cables.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

You're welcome! Let us know how things go


----------

